# Australian Graphic Designer in Canada



## Mistersalisbury (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok so I moved here and have been in the country for about 3 1/2 weeks. I'm getting a bit desperate on the employment front. I am a graphic designer and consider myself to be good at my job with a strong portfolio but I have not been contacted by anyone I have applied to.

Are Canadians simply protecting their own and not considering foreigners or is the job situation actually that bad? there seems to be lots of jobs going but I can't seem to get my foot in the door.

My previous experience in other industries is in retail. I don't really wan tto do that work again if I have to but maybe that is the price I will have to pay to stay here.

I'm 27

Any advice would be appreciated.

Cheers,

Karl.


----------



## Mistersalisbury (Jun 27, 2010)

P.S.
Presently located in BC, staying in Victoria at the moment but I figure most jobs are in Vancouver.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Mistersalisbury said:


> Ok so I moved here and have been in the country for about 3 1/2 weeks. I'm getting a bit desperate on the employment front. I am a graphic designer and consider myself to be good at my job with a strong portfolio but I have not been contacted by anyone I have applied to.
> 
> Are Canadians simply protecting their own and not considering foreigners or is the job situation actually that bad? there seems to be lots of jobs going but I can't seem to get my foot in the door.
> 
> ...


There's no doubt that jobs will go to Canadians first and so they should, all other things being equal. 3/4 weeks is not a long time for a foreigner to be looking for work. If you are here on a 2 year working visa that may well work against you as employers may perceive you as only temporary. It's a tough slog to get work and the retail route may be your way in as a start.


----------



## Mistersalisbury (Jun 27, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> There's no doubt that jobs will go to Canadians first and so they should, all other things being equal. 3/4 weeks is not a long time for a foreigner to be looking for work. If you are here on a 2 year working visa that may well work against you as employers may perceive you as only temporary. It's a tough slog to get work and the retail route may be your way in as a start.


To be honest I don't agree. I personally feel jobs should go to the most qualified applicants and being a citizen should not afford people preferential treatment over others just as or perhaps even more eager to work. I would have no problems with that being the case in Australia either. But hey that's your opinion and you have a right to it.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Mistersalisbury said:


> To be honest I don't agree. I personally feel jobs should go to the most qualified applicants and being a citizen should not afford people preferential treatment over others just as or perhaps even more eager to work. I would have no problems with that being the case in Australia either. But hey that's your opinion and you have a right to it.


When I wrote 'all other things being equal' I was suggesting that the Canadian should have equal or better qualifications. At that point the job should go to the Canadian or Australian, if in that country. I still stand by that.


----------



## Mistersalisbury (Jun 27, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> When I wrote 'all other things being equal' I was suggesting that the Canadian should have equal or better qualifications. At that point the job should go to the Canadian or Australian, if in that country. I still stand by that.


Sounds fair enough mate, I obviously misinterpreted what you wrote.


----------



## Jared (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Karl,

How are you finding it in Victoria? Had a question about that the other day on another forum, and haven't heard of many Aussies hanging out over there for too long.

I'm in Vancouver and provided you don't set your wage sights too high to start off with I'm willing to bet you'll have more luck here than Victoria. The GD field had a bit of a downturn (as did everything else) but if you can prove that you're better than the next person (Canadian, Irish or Venezuelan) then you're in with a chance. Probably wouldn't set your sights on just downtown either, as if you're prepared to travel there's a few firms further out in Richmond, North Shore, Burnaby areas. 

If you have a bit of background in retail too that wouldn't hurt short term prospects for a fill in job, as Auld alluded too. $10 an hour is better than spending that hour moaning about job prospects, and once you have a job, it's easier to get another job  When I first got here I worked at Coast Mountain (now Atmosphere) for $10/hour, then landed a real job the next week. Kept up with Atmosphere for a month or two because I kinda liked getting half price outdoor gear!

Best of luck, and fill me in on the Victoria scene if you get a chance.

J


----------



## jennypennies (Mar 27, 2012)

*kickstart graphics work*

hi all, 

A colleague of mine had similar desperation especially in this rough market - but he lucked out and its helped him get back on track freelancing.

He came across this site called GrabFive, it allows for the exchange of simple services, etc for $5. He was good at making logos so he posted a logo service, and it was picked up by a professor looking to start a business. This was a catalyst that helped him secure more business - good for him!

Check out the site, its free to post and there are a few Graphics items there. Doesn't hurt but it can really help out.

-Jenny




Mistersalisbury said:


> Ok so I moved here and have been in the country for about 3 1/2 weeks. I'm getting a bit desperate on the employment front. I am a graphic designer... .


----------

